# Hai



## Zera (Oct 16, 2011)

Hai!

A (very) long-time mouse enthusiast reporting in. In my little zoo of a family I have besides my black selfs and tans some Egyptian spinies, Zebras and a couple of African pygmies.

*Wave and whisker-wiggles from the Finnish mouse-peeps*


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Welcome to FMB


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Howdy and welcome!


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Hello! You're from Finland? Way cool!


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hello and welcome


----------

